# Convertir señal CGA to VGA



## elbolete (Abr 3, 2009)

hola amigos, me pregunto si alguiem ssbe como convertir una señal cga en vga, cualquier recomendacion o lo que sea lo revisare, gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 3, 2009)

No sera lo contrario? CGA es una de las primeras señales de color para la computadora, solo podia desplegar 4 colores en un formato de 320x240, mientras de VGA puede desplegar 256 colores en 720x240 pixels... (si hablas de un VGA estandar, el formato usado actualmente en las computadoras aunque se le conoce coloquialmente como VGA es en realidad XGA o superior)


----------



## elbolete (Abr 3, 2009)

La calida no es un problema, pero si la frecuencia de barrido horizontal, que no me permite mostrar los datos de video en un LCD, ese es mi problema


----------

